# Refused-The Shape of Punk to Come recording gear.



## Cnev (Feb 28, 2013)

So, I was going through an old, forgotten cd case the other night out of curiosity and came upon this album. I used to be OBSESSED with the guitar tone on it and back when I first began playing the guitar, I remember wanting so desperately to figure out what was used on that album. After listening to through it again from start to finish, I have once again fallen in love with that tone and am super curious about the gear used.

I do remember reading at some point that it was an SG through a cranked AC30 TB boosted with a Tubescreamer, but I also read that it was the same guitar through a Cranked JCM800. So, I don't know.

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## TerminalFunction (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey. I know the producer. I can ask him if you want.


----------



## Cnev (Feb 28, 2013)

TerminalFunction said:


> Hey. I know the producer. I can ask him if you want.



I'd hate for anyone to go out of there way to check. Are you referring to Pelle Henricsson?


----------



## DSilence (Feb 28, 2013)

Good album, it's one I always go back to.

I would be curious to know too.


----------



## TerminalFunction (Mar 1, 2013)

Cnev said:


> I'd hate for anyone to go out of there way to check. Are you referring to Pelle Henricsson?



Pelle, that's right. It's no problem, I'll shoot him a message and see if he remembers.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 1, 2013)

theres a picture of a Sheraton II in the fold-out.

AC30's are nasty little fuckers when you poke them and make them angry.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 1, 2013)

I know that theyve used marshalls live, for that era and now (reunion). And Gibson Sg's/les pauls. 

I think the hollowbody that you see in the liner notes/promo photos was used for clean parts. it certainly sounds that way.

There was a Les Paul up for auction, that was claimed to be used to record 90% of TSOPTC. This would make sense. The distorted parts have a "Les paul" vibe about them.

For "Flames of discontent" era, they were playing telecasters pretty often live. 

Ive seen them use MXR distortions, and tube screamers.*shrug*

I found this also on Gear Slutz:

"Hey!

This is Pelle Henricsson who did produce "the Shape.." together with Eskil Lövström. We did not use Pro Tools at all. The Shape was recorded on 24 track 2 inch tape and occational Adat's in sync when the 24 tracks wasn't enough. The drums was recorded as grooves and then edited in Soundscape without any grid reference. The whole thing was then bounced back to 2 inch where all guitars and basses were recorded. Same thing with vocals but not "every word" moved around. More like keeping phrases that was within the groove. The Soundscape system we used back then held 12 tracks and was used as a stand alone editing unit.

Overall the whole recording had groove as THE key word, maybe thats why its still a cool record!? 

Glad you guys like it!


/Pelle"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
The way it was recorded, is just as important as the guitars and amps used. In my opinion, this is even MORE important. With the right mics, techniques and recording equipment, you can make a cheap guitar sound like a wall of sound. With shitty mics/equipment you can make a custom guitar and handwired ac30 sound like shit.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 1, 2013)

also, to add: I was 18 when this record came out, and i think it ruled my life for over a year. lol.


----------



## Cnev (Mar 1, 2013)

TerminalFunction said:


> Pelle, that's right. It's no problem, I'll shoot him a message and see if he remembers.



Would be very much appreciated!


----------



## TerminalFunction (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I got a message back from Pelle and he says: 

[regarding the guitars]: "not that extravagant"

50 w Marshall 800 for distorted rhythm guitars
Halkan transistor combo for cleans
Bass through a Sovtek amp (the large one) through a 4x12 + DI. 

Mics: Sennheiser 421 for close micing and AKG 414 for ambience

"Annars var det inte mycket pedaler och sånt..." (never used a lot of pedals...)

He doesn't mention the guitars used on the recording but I seems you got that sorted above.


----------

